# Backup Kit



## yolandre (4/4/18)

Hi all,

I need some advice please... I have a Think Vape MLK 200 with a GeekVape Eagle RTA and now want to invest in a backup device.

Ideally I'd prefer a small to medium sized mod and tank, but I've been looking at the GeekVape Aegis with a Geek Vape Ammit RTA or the Geekvape Mech Pro Mod Kit. Does anyone have experience with the mentioned kit and if so, would you mind sharing your opinion?

I'll also greatly appreciate it if anyone can recommend a small to medium sized mod and tank (RDA or RTA preferred)?

Thanks in advance!

(PS: Nope, I'm not lazy and have done my own research, but all the Google's can't come close to matching the experience in this forum...)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## HapticSimian (4/4/18)

My 2c: Mechs are scary. I get that some find their simplicity and hard hitting character appealing, but if things go pear shaped you're carrying a volatile firework at best and a pipe bomb at worst on your person. I don't think it'd work as a backup if you're not specifically into the mech side of things.

You won't go wrong with an Aegis. Mates with them are very happy, and the reviews are pretty much all very positive. But, it's only single battery (albeit a big one) and it's a hefty gadget. Also, there's a dual battery 18650 version on its way which I have my eye on. 

I've been carrying a Smoant Battlestar Mini the last couple of months, which will become my backup gadget once the dualie Aegis surfaces. I've been perfectly happy with it but it does run a single 18650 flat a little quickly for my liking. Also, in temp control mode it calls watts "WALT", which triggers my OCD to no end. As far as atomisers my experience is too limited to offer input of much value.


----------



## Halfdaft (4/4/18)

I'm not going to assume your familiarity with mechanical devices, though I will say that you shouldn't go near mech's until you're completely familiar with the workings of and rules that apply to them. There are many mech kits that are very affordable and that in turn makes them dangerous to newer vapers.

As a cheap and cheerful backup kit I always recommend the Vaporesso Revenger kit. The quality of the device and tank you get for what you pay is so worth it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft (4/4/18)

HapticSimian said:


> My 2c: Mechs are scary. I get that some find their simplicity and hard hitting character appealing, but if things go pear shaped you're carrying a volatile firework at best and a pipe bomb at worst on your person. I don't think it'd work as a backup if you're not specifically into the mech side of things.
> 
> You won't go wrong with an Aegis. Mates with them are very happy, and the reviews are pretty much all very positive. But, it's only single battery (albeit a big one) and it's a hefty gadget. Also, there's a dual battery 18650 on its way which I have my eye on.
> 
> I've been carrying a Smoant Battlestar Mini the last couple of months, which will become my backup gadget once the dualie Aegis surfaces. I've been perfectly happy with it but it does run a single 18650 flat a little quickly for my liking. Also, in temp control mode it calls watts "WALT", which triggers my OCD to no end. As far as atomisers my experience is too limited to offer input of much value.


A dual battery Agis ?


----------



## HapticSimian (4/4/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> A dual battery Agis ?



Yup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ozeran (4/4/18)

The Tesla WYE 200 is a good mod with the Ammit 25. Gives outstanding flavor and is light weight mod. Its my backup. Another good combo is a Voopoo Drag and Geekvape Zeus. Strong on the flavor side.


----------



## Room Fogger (4/4/18)

yolandre said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some advice please... I have a Think Vape MLK 200 with a GeekVape Eagle RTA and now want to invest in a backup device.
> 
> ...


The Aegis is a bulletproof option, but quite large and heave. Have a look at a Pico or Pico 25 a s find an appropriate tank for it that suits your style.Ammt is a great flavour tank, but can be iffy if wicked incorrect, I just got one and I am enjoying it. Google Vaping with Vic and searcf for his review, he makes it a piece of cake. Good flavour, good battery life, excellent portability. For the normal Pico you wil need a 22mm adapter for it to take the bigger tanks . Hope this helps a bit, many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/4/18)

This is my back up which became my everyday . battery lasts nearly an entire day because it's 20700 . and it's got protections . great price at 450 . slap on a single coil tank around 0.4 and you will be smiling through the whole battery .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## yolandre (4/4/18)

Good day all,

Many thanks to all who contributed - as always it is greatly appreciated!

@HapticSimian: Your comments regarding a mech is the same conclusion I got to and considering the volume of air travelling I do it is a scary thought... But, I suppose it also a learning curve that one can adapt to and learn t master the craft? I had a look at the Smoant Battlestar Mini, which I must admit draws my attention. My son has the Smoant Battlestar with a GeekVape Eagle RTA and he won't easily part with the combo...


@Halfdaft Customs: Thanks for the pointer regarding mechs... Advise taken with appreciation. I had a look at the Vaporesso Revenger as well, but could not get details in respect of the NRG tank and coil configuration and the device is slightly out of my budget's range...


@Ozeran: Thanks for the pointer to the Tesla WYE 200w Box Mod as well as the Voopoo Drag. Considering that it is in the same price range as the GeekVape Aegis I prefer going with the GeekVape Aegis and GeekVape Ammit combo.


@Room Fogger: Thanks for re-affirming my initial preferred combo and yes, I absolutely agree with the wicking challenge. I am currently using the GeekVape Eagle and encountered the "iffy"-ness many, many times - only difference is that I used much more colourful terms instead of "iffy"... After valuable lessons paid by physical experience I managed to get the wicking under control and haven't experienced leaks for a couple of months now. The Pico seemed the almost perfect solution until I read up on the coils... Eish, not sure whether I am ready, or ever will be ready, to return to them...


@Kalashnikov: Thanks for the tip - I had a look at the Ephro and yes, it looks a very viable option. Still, the price range falls within the same as the GeekVape Aegis and GeekVape Ammit which is my preferred kit at present.


I normally spend days, no weeks, researching prior to committing and will continue monitoring the thread and doing more research. All in all it appears that the GeekVape Aegis and GeekVape Ammit combo will be a sound investment despite size and weight.


Thanks again to all!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/4/18)

yolandre said:


> Good day all,
> 
> Many thanks to all who contributed - as always it is greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...


@yolandre , You will not go wrong with the Aegis, it is bulky but great. I have to agree on the stock coils with the standard tanks that come with the sets, but if you get the Pico 25 any RTA will fit. This is mine with the Amit 25 residing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## yolandre (4/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @yolandre , You will not go wrong with the Aegis, it is bulky but great. I have to agree on the stock coils with the standard tanks that come with the sets, but if you get the Pico 25 any RTA will fit. This is mine with the Amit 25 residing.
> View attachment 127994



Oh my.... That's looking insane! Thanks for the pointer regarding the tank - it makes the world of difference!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/4/18)

yolandre said:


> Oh my.... That's looking insane! Thanks for the pointer regarding the tank - it makes the world of difference!


Pleasure, it's still one of my favorite mods, and I'm missing my Pico 75, that only takes 22mm rda or RTA's, but you get a heat sink which will allow for bigger tanks. Hopefully that will return home soon as well.


----------



## Caramia (4/4/18)

This is also the Pico 25 with GeekVape Zeus (which is a 25mm):

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## yolandre (5/4/18)

@Caramia: Really neat mod & thanks for the contribution! In respect of dimensions the Pico 25 is exactly what I was looking for as backup kit.

So, in conclusion: Vape King was running a special on the GeekVape Aegis with a Geek Vape Ammit RTA with a combined price tag of less than R 1 000 - a pretty good deal I'm sure all will agree. Sadly they are sold out and yesterday confirmed they will not be receiving new stock of the same items. At the same time I also noticed that a new model GeekVape Aegis will soon be launched - I expect at a steeper price tag... For these reasons I decided to rather hang on to my Think Vape MLK 200 and GeekVape Eagle RTA combo a primary kit.

I will however invest in the iStick Pico 25 with a Geek Vape Ammit RTA.

Many thanks again to all who participated - it is greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/4/18)

yolandre said:


> @Caramia: Really neat mod & thanks for the contribution! In respect of dimensions the Pico 25 is exactly what I was looking for as backup kit.
> 
> So, in conclusion: Vape King was running a special on the GeekVape Aegis with a Geek Vape Ammit RTA with a combined price tag of less than R 1 000 - a pretty good deal I'm sure all will agree. Sadly they are sold out and yesterday confirmed they will not be receiving new stock of the same items. At the same time I also noticed that a new model GeekVape Aegis will soon be launched - I expect at a steeper price tag... For these reasons I decided to rather hang on to my Think Vape MLK 200 and GeekVape Eagle RTA combo a primary kit.
> 
> ...


Great news, you can contact the Vape guy ,he may have stock of both.


----------



## Captain Chaos (14/4/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> A dual battery Agis ?


On their website now. Can't wait to get one.


----------



## Halfdaft (14/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> On their website now. Can't wait to get one.



I saw it on 3A, its a damn good looking mod!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## yolandre (4/5/18)

Hi all,

Today it finally arrived! My new backup kit:




Thanks to all, but especially to @Caramia & @Room Fogger for the pointer.

I got the entire kit with a Sony VTC5 18650 High-drain Li-ion Battery 30A 2600mAh and shipping from @BLING for a tad over R 700 (PayPall transaction fees included).

Charged, assembled, coiled and wicked (@Room Fogger: no spillage thus far... ). Wow, extremely impressed and will struggle to keep it in reserve as a backup...

Best to all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (4/5/18)

yolandre said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today it finally arrived! My new backup kit:
> 
> ...



what a beaut !

enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/5/18)

yolandre said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today it finally arrived! My new backup kit:
> 
> ...


Congratulations and many happy clouds to you, I don't think you will ever be sorry about this one. Now you can get a backup for your backup so that you can actually use your initial backup more.  It is a setup that is very difficult to put down, it just feels right in the hand. Glad to have been able to give some advice, it is always a pleasure to help wherever we can.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/5/18)

Nice one @yolandre 

That is an awesome backup

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

